# Current best city for construction?



## Supremacy (May 11, 2009)

It's no surprise that the economy has hit the construction industry hard. So what city does everyone think currently has the most construction work/opportunities? 

I'm aware that larger metropolitans will undoubtedly have more work, but there's also more people competing for what's out there. I'm from New York City, and right now it's pretty slow here too. I'm still working, but just wondering in case I decide to relocate.


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

It is not like the 90's, it is dead evreywhere. sorry.


----------



## infomercialscam (May 11, 2009)

Ya i agree with you the economy has hit the construction industry hard.I think all over the world construction industry having a same condition.


----------



## PGD (May 20, 2009)

I'm wondering if I should relocate state or trade? what trade is not as affected by this slow down? the only service calls I get are from Homeowners whos garage door practically fell off before calling! and it's a hard sell to turn a repair job into a replace now.

before I'd have most people just calling to find out how they can improve the look of their home, now I can't even talk them into changing BOTH sides (rollers) when one side gives out.


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

The only two industries that I know of that are growing are the beer and alcohol business and cheap fast food.


----------



## DavidNTX (May 6, 2007)

I heard that construction was booming in China not long ago.


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

DavidNTX said:


> I heard that construction was booming in China not long ago.


 Why do you think Portland cement is so expensive. I heard a statistic a while back that china is producing and comissioning office space the equivalent to all the commercial space in Washington DC.
EVERY DAY!


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

Some of the Alaska dudes have posted that the economy is not hurting them at all. But man, it's a long way to the top if you want to rock and roll.
Long way back too!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

I know it is not Kansas City


----------



## poolcageman (Dec 10, 2007)

Here, in Florida it is slow. In March and April on estimates I am 0-20 not good! And my prices are in line.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

DC is booming everyone should move here


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

rbsremodeling said:


> DC is booming everyone should move here


 Got room for your C.T. bro's ????


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

rbsremodeling said:


> DC is booming everyone should move here


 I will be at your office at 9:30 tomorrow morning ready for work. ( Nothing physical) Please have coffee ( starbucks) and doughnuts.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

naptown CR said:


> *I will be at your office at 9:30 tomorrow morning* ready for work. ( Nothing physical) Please have coffee ( starbucks) and doughnuts.


Not coming from Annapolis you won't l


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

rbsremodeling said:


> Not coming from Annapolis you won't l


 Ohio ????


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

strathd said:


> Ohio ????



Its about a 6 hour drive, I think. 

DC is starting to coming back around. Maryland seems to be rebounding a bit as well


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

rbsremodeling said:


> Not coming from Annapolis you won't l


Watch me
I would need Friday off however as the president is coming and traffic will be a nightmare


----------



## PGD (May 20, 2009)

construction must be good in any state with out illegals, how's wyoming this time of the year? canadians don't jump fences, do they?


----------



## PGD (May 20, 2009)

Between the "Handymen" and cousin chuy from La puente "fixing" things, I'll only work maybe 20-30 hours a week! and most of that is driving.


----------



## tommytwo (Mar 4, 2009)

PGD said:


> canadians don't jump fences, do they?


There aren't any fences to jump. I've been to border crossings where there's a big sign telling you to call and check in with Homeland Security when you get to a phone.


----------

